# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Skyrim

## Игорь Летучев

Играет кто-нибудь? Хорошая РПГ, но у меня постоянные проблемы с модами (стояла сборка от Аронда кажется), поначалу вроде ничего было, а в последнее время невозномжно играть стало, 5 мин и вылет ...(

----------


## darvin

лучшая игруха!

----------


## unityworld2014

Шедевр, честно)))
Создатели Фолла и Облы - просто классики)

----------


## Prixer

Очень долгая игра, уже год прохожу, играю не часто правда)

----------


## Shahir_iz_ada

Ребятки, может кто подскажет какие там новости с выходом финальной версии TES online? И вообще кто пробовал уже играть?

----------


## Tos

> Ребятки, может кто подскажет какие там новости с выходом финальной версии TES online? И вообще кто пробовал уже играть?


я еще 5 до конца не прошел, в тут про онлайн )
основную сюжетку прошел, а вот кого замочить имперцев или повстанцев так и не выбрал...

----------


## Shahir_iz_ada

> я еще 5 до конца не прошел, в тут про онлайн )
> основную сюжетку прошел, а вот кого замочить имперцев или повстанцев так и не выбрал...


да ладно, там проходить нечего. мне основная сюжетка показалась даже короче, чем в Обливионе. А между выбором сторон у меня был однозначный ответ: играл за повстанцев. Хотя ничто ж не мешает попробовать и то, и то)

----------


## Bidob

Играл, играл))

И в Обливион играл, и в Морровинд

Да и вообще Беседка неплохие ребята, если бы Говард не продвигал так жёстко Скайрим и ТЕСО в последнее время

----------


## Switinate

И что что он продвигает свои игры? это вполне нормально, а косячность в основном у наших криворуких локализаторов

----------


## IrynaKozak

Ранее играла в Скайрим. 2 года) Невероятно затягивает

----------

